#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Entrevista

## _ivy_

Li e achei interessante.. é uma entrevista com uma menina que "fuça" (como ela mesma diz) em computadores.. pena que ali não diz a data. 

http://www.inf.ufsc.br/barata/entrevis.html

é bom que os meninos leiam.. ela comenta sobre as coisas desagradaveis que acontecem nos foruns/chats por ai :-)

[]'s

----------


## Bios

Oiii Ivy !!  :Smile:  

Em primeiro lugar ... Parabéns pela moderação !!!!  :Big Grin:  

Não sei se o problema é aqui comigo .. mas não consegui abrir o link da entrevista .... será que saiu do ar ???

----------


## _ivy_

Oiii Bios.. 

Brigado  :Smile: 

O link da entrevista ta funcionando normal aqui pra mim.. estranho.. eu so nao colo ela aqui pq é mto grande..

----------


## felco

Essa garota deve se um pokinho mais velha q eu uns 3 anos pq eu lembro da epoca dos BBS aqui eh eu cheguei a conhece todos os maiores, eh tinha acesso na epoca a net ainda qndo o sistema era via BBS, Excalibur que lembra? Mas acessa os pcboard tbm, mandic, sti... ih eu tbm lembro dos nuker quem nunca uso winuke aqui :lol:

----------


## Bios

> Oiii Bios.. 
> 
> Brigado 
> 
> O link da entrevista ta funcionando normal aqui pra mim.. estranho.. eu so nao colo ela aqui pq é mto grande..


Ivy.. 
O problema era aki mesmo.... consegui ver o artigo em outro pc  :Big Grin:  

Muito boa a entrevista, é legal ver como pouco a pouco as mulheres conquistam o seu espaço. Pena que o preconceito ainda é grande ....

Miga .. ainda está rolando o projeto do site das meninas ?? Faz tempo que naum falamos sobre issu né ? :wink:

----------


## _ivy_

> Miga .. ainda está rolando o projeto do site das meninas ?? Faz tempo que naum falamos sobre issu né ? :wink:


É verdade.. isso parou um pouco por causa de alguns compromissos particulares.. a plugada teve que se afastar do projeto pq estava(ou esta) estudando pra caramba pro vestibular.. eu tava tbm na correria com os trabalhos e provas da facul.. ai achamos melhor esperar e retomar isso nas férias.. eu já tou de férias  :Smile: 

Vou viajar agora por uma semana no dia 18, mas quando voltar quero tentar reunir todo mundo pra por a mao na massa  :Smile: 

Eu tenho uma versao inicial que eu e a Ju (mais ela do que eu) estavamos montando.. de repente a gente continua em cima daquilo.. sei lá.. precisamos de umas reuniões  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Postado originalmente por Bios
> 
> Miga .. ainda está rolando o projeto do site das meninas ?? Faz tempo que naum falamos sobre issu né ? :wink:
> 
> 
> É verdade.. isso parou um pouco por causa de alguns compromissos particulares.. a plugada teve que se afastar do projeto pq estava(ou esta) estudando pra caramba pro vestibular.. eu tava tbm na correria com os trabalhos e provas da facul.. ai achamos melhor esperar e retomar isso nas férias.. eu já tou de férias 
> 
> Vou viajar agora por uma semana no dia 18, mas quando voltar quero tentar reunir todo mundo pra por a mao na massa 
> 
> Eu tenho uma versao inicial que eu e a Ju (mais ela do que eu) estavamos montando.. de repente a gente continua em cima daquilo.. sei lá.. precisamos de umas reuniões


Eu tb já estou em férias da facul  :Big Grin:  

Vc vai ter uma semana de folga ? Que coisa boa .. eheh minhas férias do trampo é so pra fevereiro .... ehehe

Depois da sua volta a gente se junta pra ver issu :-)

Nos falamos no MSN qdo vc tiver um tempinhu pra combinar !!!

----------


## _ivy_

> Eu tb já estou em férias da facul  
> 
> Vc vai ter uma semana de folga ? Que coisa boa .. eheh minhas férias do trampo é so pra fevereiro .... ehehe
> 
> Depois da sua volta a gente se junta pra ver issu :-)
> 
> Nos falamos no MSN qdo vc tiver um tempinhu pra combinar !!!



Ahhh.. é muuuuiiiito bom estar de férias.. a minha na verdade não é uma semana de folga pq eu to tendo que trabalhar aos sabados para ganha-la.. hehe.. mas mesmo assim já é um sooonhoo.. vou pra itapema - SC.. um ap com vista pro mar.. aa.. tem ate contagem regressiva aqui.. ehehehehe...

Fotos no meu flog depois do dia 26  :Big Grin: 

Na volta a gente se reune sim pra ver o esquema do site  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

Legal a entrevista, me identifico bem com as epocas a que ela se refere ai, tambem conheci tudo que ela mencionou, gostei ;]

----------


## Bios

> Ahhh.. é muuuuiiiito bom estar de férias.. a minha na verdade não é uma semana de folga pq eu to tendo que trabalhar aos sabados para ganha-la.. hehe.. mas mesmo assim já é um sooonhoo.. vou pra itapema - SC.. um ap com vista pro mar.. aa.. tem ate contagem regressiva aqui.. ehehehehe...
> 
> Fotos no meu flog depois do dia 26 
> 
> Na volta a gente se reune sim pra ver o esquema do site


Itapema é Show !!!  :Big Grin:  

Vc vai estar pertinhu de mim :-) Aproveita mesmo !!! :-)

Bjos e Boas Festas :-)

----------


## _ivy_

> Legal a entrevista, me identifico bem com as epocas a que ela se refere ai, tambem conheci tudo que ela mencionou, gostei ;]


Achei interessante a idéia de usar nick masculino..rss.. é uma saida interessante.. (apesar de eu achar que as mulheres não devem ficar se escondendo por causa do preconceito)... 

Não foi a minha intenção mas aqui mesmo no forum mesmo 2 pessoas já acharam que eu era menino por causa do nick.. heheh..

----------


## felco

> Postado originalmente por psy
> 
> Legal a entrevista, me identifico bem com as epocas a que ela se refere ai, tambem conheci tudo que ela mencionou, gostei ;]
> 
> 
> Achei interessante a idéia de usar nick masculino..rss.. é uma saida interessante.. (apesar de eu achar que as mulheres não devem ficar se escondendo por causa do preconceito)... 
> 
> Não foi a minha intenção mas aqui mesmo no forum mesmo 2 pessoas já acharam que eu era menino por causa do nick.. heheh..


Eu nunca tive esse tipo de preconceito, acho ate bestera das garotas nao fala que eh garota

----------


## _ivy_

Pois eh.. aqui no Under comigo nunca aconteceu.. o pessoal daqui é muito legal  :Smile: 

Mas em outros lugares.. pfff.. a gente escuta tanta coisa..

----------


## demiurgo

besteira mesmo saum dos kras q ficam criando caso e mudando a maneira d tratar as pessoas no forum pq saum mulheres ou homens...

sei lah... quem pensa assim, eh carente d mto mais coisa alem d conhecimento tecnico em linux... e o forum naum eh lugar disso naum....

na boa, o q mata eh a maneira de se relacionar, quanod na verdade, se naum tiver segundas intencoes, naum tem o pq acontecer....

malz ae pelo OFF-TOPIC... mas... eh um desabafo...

[]'s

----------


## _ivy_

> Legal a entrevista, me identifico bem com as epocas a que ela se refere ai, tambem conheci tudo que ela mencionou, gostei ;]


Eu nao me achei mto na época ali não  :Smile: 
Já peguei o tempo em que se aprende a programar em pascal kkk... e ainda espero que isso evolua um dia.. hauahuh..

----------


## Super_Diaulas

Gosto desses momentos de "nostalgia" (hehehe)
Não cheguei a pegar esse momento mas, tive a minha época tb
foi lindo quando eu joguei warcraft pela primera vez com som.

Era bom quando conseguia arrumar uma máquina e deixar o som isa o modem isa e o mouse funcionando ao mesmo tempo.

Na época nem sabia que era linux.......usava o windows 3.11

Instalar o windows, office, corel, com uns 300 disquetes,

Da proteção de tela John Castway (o náufrago numa ilhota, acho que era esse o nome).

Fazer disquete de boot, carregar o mcdex e outros drivers para cd-rom.

----------


## felco

quem lembra do AfterDark?!

----------


## Plugada

Ola gente que saudades....=***** muita muita mesmo de todo mundo, beijo pra todo mundo que me conhece...
Entao como a ivy mencionou, estava estudando mesmo agora de leve pois so tem mais uma prova, vou voltar a participar do forum, mil desculpas pela sumida...entao assim que passar os dias de descanso retomamos isso nem que seja pra concluir eh um dever, [email protected]@@ la pra 04/ ou 05 por ai, entao comecei com 14 anos peguei poucas coisas das que ela mencionou, mais sempre quando nao sei volto no tempo, vejo do que se trata sempre bom vc ser autoditada, acho que mulheres em informatica tem muito disso...Bom beijoxxx pra todos..

Ju

----------


## gmlinux

Que saudade do meu hotbit (MSX da sharp).... assembly Z80... carregar jogo de fita... andar de bike, jogar volei e peteca na rua, da ginástica acrobática, (praticava só porque as meninas faziam ginástica com fita no mesmo horário  :Smile:  , e que meninas...), meu apelido de infância (coruja). é faz tempo, esta época tinha 12 ou 13 anos, hoje já tenho mais que o dobro disto....

hehehe nunca fui nerd, logo que ganhei o hotbit, ainda escrevi alguns programas em assembly (lembro que considerava o "Livro Vermelho do MSX " a minha biblia), mais os hormônios e o excesso de energia me direcionaram as atividades mais dinâmicas.... quando voltei efetivamente, já era o ínicio da internet...., os micros XT e os primeiros PCs AT eu ainda tive contato por trabalhar com manutenção, mais já rolava o início da era i386...

----------

